# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Tiện ren

## sky477

E là thành viên mới.Rất đam mê cnc và ngay bước đầu lên ý tưởng gặp vấn đề! E muốn làm một con cnc tiện ren với mach3 nhưng thực sự chưa tìm ra bài viết nào nói về tiện ren trên mach3. Và không biết có tiện được không? Mong mọi người tư vấn giúp e.

----------


## cuongmay

> E là thành viên mới.Rất đam mê cnc và ngay bước đầu lên ý tưởng gặp vấn đề! E muốn làm một con cnc tiện ren với mach3 nhưng thực sự chưa tìm ra bài viết nào nói về tiện ren trên mach3. Và không biết có tiện được không? Mong mọi người tư vấn giúp e.


Bạn đấu nối xung index cho trục chính là có thể dùng chu trình tiện ren  được rồi

----------


## sky477

A có nguồn tài liệu với video về cái đó cho e xin với.

----------


## maycncmini

+ Với BOB của Machviet hoặc Robot3t:
- 1 Cảm biến tiệm cận kim loại NPN tốc độ dưới 3000v/p hàng Trung Quốc ok
Chỉ cần 1 xung trên 1 vòng cũng có thể tiện ren được

----------

ngocbh2001, ngocsut

----------


## audiophilevn

[QUOTE=maycncmini;157528]+ Với BOB của Machviet hoặc Robot3t:
- 1 Cảm biến tiệm cận kim loại NPN tốc độ dưới 3000v/p hàng Trung Quốc ok
Chỉ cần 1 xung trên 1 vòng cũng có thể tiện ren được


rất hay, mình cũng quan tâm vụ này, nếu có bài nào chia sẻ chi tiết hơn thì thật tốt

----------


## vusvus

> + Với BOB của Machviet hoặc Robot3t:
> - 1 Cảm biến tiệm cận kim loại NPN tốc độ dưới 3000v/p hàng Trung Quốc ok
> Chỉ cần 1 xung trên 1 vòng cũng có thể tiện ren được


 còn motor kéo spindle thì sao hả bác

----------


## CKD

Trò tiện ren này mình chưa tự làm, nhưng có sử dụng qua máy mach3 và có xem tài liệu mach3turn thì
- Trục chính chỉ cần index và motor trục chính đủ khỏe để ổn định tốc độ là được.

----------


## audiophilevn

mình cũng từng xem clip của mấy anh khoai tây DIY CNC lathe sử dụng mach3, họ dùng 1 cảm biến tiệm cận để lấy xung index, motor chỉ cần loại 3 phase bình thường là có thể chạy được, nhưng chi tiết hơn thì không biết làm thế nào, cái này phải học của bác nào đã từng làm qua

----------

